# Can I raise a Zebu and a goat?



## RoseFell Farms (Aug 21, 2010)

Is it possible to raise a baby goat and a baby Zebu together instead of 2 Zebus?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 21, 2010)

I would probably do one or the other. Their nutritional needs are going to be different. Also, sometimes they coexist just fine and sometimes they don't.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 21, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would probably do one or the other. Their nutritional needs are going to be different. Also, sometimes they coexist just fine and sometimes they don't.


I completely agree...they might be BFF's but as Karen stated the nutritional needs would be differant and it would be difficult to feed them separatly all the time..I would think????  Good luck...They are cool looking cattle though...


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Aug 21, 2010)

Ya, It was just an idea  ......
I am going to stick with Zebus...


----------



## chickenzoo (Sep 14, 2010)

My mini Zebu and my fainter do well together. They have always gotten a sweet feed mix that all of them eat. Mini Zebu also can survive on very little and are easy to get too fat on grain.


----------



## TigerLilly (Sep 14, 2010)

Any of the research I have done does not suggest that there would be a problem having both. I have goats now and plan on getting a zebu within the next couple of months. I also plan on being able to separate them for feeding; I already do this with each of the goats--some of them are a little on the piggish side when it comes to their food!


----------

